# Exterior Windows Section R612.2/613.2 (2009/2006 IRC)



## ajweaver (Aug 31, 2010)

On the old ICC board, I received some good feedback about strongbacks last year,

so I thought I would try over here since it appears thats where everyone went.

Window openings greater than 72" above grade.

My understanding of the intent is so a midget cant fall out the window  

Code section gives specific requirements, ione being "finished floor"

In this area, many builders construct built in bench seats about 12-16" from floor, then 12-16" from bench is the window opening.

As the code reads, I am only able to measure from fininshed floor.

My arguement is the 12-16" to bench seat can be accessed by smaller person as easy as window opening, thus it becomes a floor area?

What is your opinion/what do you enforce?

Thanks

Aaron Weaver


----------



## Yankee (Aug 31, 2010)

One might read this the same way as the the hight required for a deck guard with the same assumption that a "bench" is a walking surface.


----------



## MarkRandall (Aug 31, 2010)

I understand your direction of thinking/concern, but I don't think you could call the bench a finished floor without a compliant stair to that floor level.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 31, 2010)

Aaron,

Welcome to the forum.

Yes, when they pulled the old BB out from under us; many of us were able to stay together by coming here.

The requirement you are refering to was not in the 2000 or 2003 IRC; and was added in 2006.  I agree with the others; since it is a window seat and the bottom of the window is 24" above the floor surface; there is no code requirement that would apply.

Hope to see more of your posts here,

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Sep 1, 2010)

agree with above!


----------

